# Here is a politician I can believe in....



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

Watch as he talks with Stephen Colbert:

https://www.yahoo.com/politics/the-roots-of-that-powerful-late-show-interview-128862935111.html


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 12, 2015)

A very touching interview, and yes, he is a very genuine man.


----------



## MaryZPA (Sep 12, 2015)

I adore Joe Biden. I'm a Hillary supporter and I'm going to have a serious dilemma should Joe decide to run...but I don't think he will.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

MaryZPA said:


> I adore Joe Biden. I'm a Hillary supporter and I'm going to have a serious dilemma should Joe decide to run...but I don't think he will.



If he runs, he'll be our candidate.  Otherwise I support hillary.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 12, 2015)

I thought it was a great interview with Joe Biden.  Gave me more insight into the man and his humanity.  I agree though that he's probably not running.  If Hillary is the Democratic nominee (and I think that's far from certain), I will vote for her because she's tough as nails, has the experience to deal with foreign leaders and isn't Republican.  If Biden gives it a go, I think I'll end up supporting him, if only because of his experience and he seems like a decent person who would have a real shot of working with congress to get things done.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

I am doing the same, I prefer Joe but I will gladly support Hillary.  She's taking a lot of BS shots and weathering it.  Plus, she had Bill.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 13, 2015)

Biden     72
Sanders 73
Clinton   67
Trump    69
Obama   54

I would choose Obama again simply because of age,I don't believe any of the other could stand the 24 rigors of the Oval Office.


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

AZJim, regarding "Trump's 4 bankruptcies"…those 4 properties filed chapter 11 bankruptcies which is a perfectly legal option for restructuring debt when needed. Look at all the properties he owns. I've bought and sold real estate before and I won some and lost some…it's the nature of the market among other issues. I never filed bankruptcy but I wasn't a real estate mogul either. As long as you have some that do well then you're a success, not a failure. By the way, I just watched Meet The Press and Trump is still leading and rising in the recent polls as of today. Apparently, according to another Meet The Press poll today, the voters care more that a candidate have a background in economic strength than anything else on the list.

Carly Fiorina will obviously be asked about her experiences at Hewlett Packard at Wednesday night's debate. This will probably mirror her answer:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

I am fully aware of the situation regarding Trumps bankruptcies.  Anyway you slice it it represents high dollar financial failure.  In fact even more indicative of his recklessness than had they been personal .  All four resulted in innocents losing jobs.  Your support of this clown reflects lack of concern for our country on many fronts.  As for Fiorina, I see nothing in that clip that changes my previous reply on another thread.


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

Bobw235…I agree with you about his humanity showing in his interviews. Everytime he mentions how he doesn't know if he has the strength to run due to the loss of his son, his poll numbers rise. I'm not saying he's using that but I'm saying it's connecting with the people regarding his humanity and that is working well for him. He'd better decide soon though because he can't keep saying, "I would be lying to say I'm 100% there with giving it my all for this country" and then turn around a week later and say "Okay, I'm there". He has to make a final decision within the next couple of weeks and how is he going to "get there" that soon?


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Your support of this clown reflects lack of concern for our country on many fronts.  As for Fiorina, I see nothing in that clip that changes my previous reply on another thread.


Who said I'm supporting Trump? I'm just sorting though all the *truth*ful facts now as it's wayyyy too early to choose anyone. I don't jump to any conclusions until it's appropriate. As for Fiorina, I didn't expect you to see anything haha. I didn't post the clip for you. The Trump paragraph was for you. I posted the Fiorina clip for other members to view.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> Who said I'm supporting Trump? I'm just sorting though all the *truth*ful facts now as it's wayyyy too early to choose anyone. I don't jump to any conclusions until it's appropriate. As for Fiorina, I didn't expect you to see anything haha. I didn't post the clip for you. The Trump paragraph was for you. I posted the Fiorina clip for other members to view.



I just assumed since you addressed it to me, on my Biden thread you meant it for me.  As to your not supporting Trump, you are in this thread and that was the target of my comment.


----------



## MaryZPA (Sep 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> Bobw235…I agree with you about his humanity showing in his interviews. Everytime he mentions how he doesn't know if he has the strength to run due to the loss of his son, his poll numbers rise. I'm not saying he's using that but I'm saying it's connecting with the people regarding his humanity and that is working well for him. He'd better decide soon though because he can't keep saying, "I would be lying to say I'm 100% there with giving it my all for this country" and then turn around a week later and say "Okay, I'm there". He has to make a final decision within the next couple of weeks and how is he going to "get there" that soon?



 I think the vice-president is wisely giving himself all the time he needs to reach the best decision for himself, his family, and the country. Sadly, he is well-acquainted with grief and he will be the best judge in deciding whether or not he's 'there'. His honesty and sincerity are to be admired.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 13, 2015)

Biden is the break glass in case of emergency back up candidate for now. He doesn't have to commit to squat including opinions, plans or policy. He is in the drivers seat. If he doesn't I'm sure the party  strategists are setting Joe up for a sympathy campaign. It won't be "official" but the air waves and articles will be loaded with won't if be nice if he gets one last hurrah especially after losing his son.


----------



## MaryZPA (Sep 13, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Biden is the break glass in case of emergency back up candidate for now. He doesn't have to commit to squat including opinions, plans or policy. He is in the drivers seat. If he doesn't I'm sure the party  strategists are setting Joe up for a sympathy campaign. It won't be "official" but the air waves and articles will be loaded with won't if be nice if he gets one last hurrah especially after losing his sun.



 I don't think anyone needs to "set Joe up" for a sympathy campaign. Fate's already taken care of that pretty effectively.


----------

